# Straight tube fork in tapered headset?



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

What's the easiest way to install a straight tubed suspension fork in a headset setup for a tapered fork? Is there a part I can use to adapt it to the existing tapered FSA #9 headset, so I don't have to remove the headset cups? I've been running a tapered rigid fork and I'd like to try a straight tube suspension fork without committing to new headset. I'd also like to be able to switch back and fourth for different trails.

Edit: do I just need a crown race reducer?


----------



## CaptCrunch (Feb 1, 2008)

Not sure if there's any crown race adapters available seperately for FSA, but maybe just pick up a new Cane Creek 40 Headset and use the stock crown race on the tapered fork and use this one (2012 Cane Creek 110-Series Conversion Crown Race - Competitive Cyclist) on the straight 1 1/8" steer tube fork. I think FSA makes a headset specifically for the task, but might find it hard to find an extra crown race to work for the other fork.


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

FSA does make one. Trek specs the FSA headset on many of the new models and I have had success getting the crown race from them. The crown race presses onto the 1 1/8 fork and takes up the space. I think I paid $10.00 for it.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

I bought the FSA crown race reducer and it worked perfectly; I installed the reducer with a 1.5" PVC pipe. It was my first time messing with a threadless headset and it was surprisingly easy.


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

I looked at mine again and its actually the cane creek crown race. It is working flawlessly in the FSA headset I have. Treks part number from my bill was 427314 if it helps anyone else out. It was a nightmare to track down when I needed when my frame got replace in July.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Are all crown races different?


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

No,
In my experience they rarely will work if not the proper one for the bearing. King headsets need a king crown race for instance. When you go back to the older one inch headset its even worse in terms of compatibility. Alot of the early 2000's headsets dia compe and cane creek worked (I think they where the same compant for a good chunk of that time). I was very surprised to see that it was the cane creek crown race and not the fsa one that was on my bike. FSA has a nasty habit of never really having100% compatibley with anything, its super close but not exact.


----------

